# Jag x Con male X Jaguar female



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Well i guess what were gonna have here is a 3/4 jag, 1/4 convict hybrid. excited to see whats gonna come of this it is there first spawn so 
I guess well try and keep a log or something and see how these guys work

aug 2 6pm ish egglaying happened
tank temp is 84.5
ph is 7
and i didnt test anything else because im lazy


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

and the first pic was put in accidentally but i dont know how to delete it yet lol


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Looking like your going to have a lot of Jag x cons....a lot of eggs...not even a plate...just cleared a spot 

Interesting hybrid cross....could be very nice looking fish...

How big is the female Jag in the picture?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice now lets see what happends!!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

now we wait lol, this is the longest 4 days ever maybe 3 the tank is hott


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Now to play the waiting game lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

the eggs are on a small piece of slate drew, the female jag is 6 inches pobably 5 and a half, and the male jag x con is about 6 slightly bigger than her.. the only downside to them spawning in the big tank is the overflow box, so this time as soon as they are wigglers i will be removing them , just to avoid getting all excited and then having them swallowed by the over flow and ending up with a bunch of dead hybrids in my sump lost 50% of my first batch of devils that way .... but learning from past mistakes and gaining in confidence about raising fry i will just put them in a 15 gallon with a HOB with a sponge over the intake


djamm said:


> Looking like your going to have a lot of Jag x cons....a lot of eggs...not even a plate...just cleared a spot
> 
> Interesting hybrid cross....could be very nice looking fish...
> 
> How big is the female Jag in the picture?


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

good luck mac


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks\
dude it is hott here


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks\
dude it is hott here


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Attn shoppers .... we have wigglers in aisle 5, repeat wigglers aisle 5 

yeah buddy


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

sweet!!!! cant wait


----------

